# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  ﻣﺘﻰ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ؟

## جاسر

ﻣﺘﻰ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ

.
.
...

ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﻳﻮﻣﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻼ‌ﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﻳﻮﻣﻚ ﺑﺎﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺔ ﺻﺎﺩﻗﺔ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻔﺸﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻼ‌ﻡ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻠﺘﻘﻲ ﺑﻪ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻵ‌ﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ
*
O_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﻄﻖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺇﻣﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻚ ﺃﻭ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻓﺘﻔﻜﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻨﻄﻖ ﺑﻜﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﻗﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺿﺪﻙ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
O_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻢ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻗﺪ ﻻ‌ ﺗﺘﻜﺮﺭ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻭﺗﺤﺴﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﻼ‌ﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﻄﻲ ﺭﺃﻳﻚ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺻﺪﻕ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻚ ﻓِﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﺘﻨﻲ ﺑﻤﻈﻬﺮﻙ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺗﻜﻠﻒ ﻭﻻ‌ ﺗﻌﻴﺐ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺴﺘﻬﺰﺉ ﺑﻤﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻵ‌ﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻻ‌ ﺗﺘﺴﺮﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻷ‌ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﻉ ﺍﻵ‌ﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺴﻤﻊ ﻋﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺮﻙ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﺩﻭﺭﻙ ﻭﺗﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﺍﻷ‌ﻧﻈﻤﺔ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺴﺮﻉ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻵ‌ﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻔﺘﻘﺪﻫﻢ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ.
*
o_o
*
ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻻ‌ ﻧﺘﺮﺩﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﻟﻶ‌ﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﻓﺮﺣﻬﻢ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺣﺰﻧﻬﻢ ﻭﺗﻘﻒ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻬﻢ ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﺇﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ....

 :T W (23):

----------

